# Powerline Störungen



## cyborg-pc (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte leider bisher kein ähnliches Problem finden, deshalb mach ich einen neuen Thread auf.

Also, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe Powerline Geräte von MSI im Einsatz (nein, das ist erstmal nicht das Problem  ).
Wenn ich den DSL-Router pinge, läuft alles einwandfrei, Antwortzeit: ~2 ms. Klingt gut soweit.

Sobald ich aber meinen Laptop einschalte (nur einschalte, mehr nicht. Selbst wenn es noch nicht hochgefahren ist), wir der Ping unregelmäßig, bekommt öfters Timouts. Surfen im Internet macht keinen Spaß mehr.
Ich habe dann mal folgendes Probiert: Einen Verbraucher (eine Lampe) an das Netzteil des Notebooks angeschlossen. Der Ping lief normal durch, ohne Probleme.

Es muss also irgend etwas mit dem Laptop ansich zu tun haben.
Ich habe es auch schon an mehreren Steckdosen versucht, selbes Problem.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


Danke im Voraus,
Viktor


----------



## AndreG (18. Mai 2007)

Moin,

Verwendest du ne Mehrfachsteckdose? Denn damit treten solle Probleme öfters auf. Ansonsten würde ich vll. mal nen Elektriker fragen, ob es da sowas wie Interferenzen geben kann.

Mfg Andre


----------



## r3po (20. Juni 2007)

naja, eine Lampe (ohmsche Last) ist etwas anderes als ein Computer. Mit billigen Laptops (Acer, Asus, Gericom, Medion, Samsung etc.) und den zugehörigen NT habe ich schon die dollsten Dinge erlebt. Zwei Fälle hatte ich schon, wo sich wechselnde Last (Ein-/Ausschalten der Wandler für die Akkuladung) sogar im Audio-Output hörbar machte 

So ein Laptop-NT ist ein Schaltnetzteil, das je nach Last Schweinereien in die Welt (Stromleitung und/oder Laptop) schleudert. Probiere mal:
1. Laptop auf Akku, ohne NT. Powerline geht, richtig? 
2. Laptop mit Akku, der geladen werden muss, am NT. P. geht nicht, richtig? 
2a. kannst du, während dein Laptop den Akku lädt (bei ausgeschaltetem Laptop) parallel mit einem anderen Gerät die LAN-Verbindung testen? Geht oder geht nicht?
3. Akku voll, Laptop am NT. Geht P. dann? 
3a. Akku voll, Laptop am NT aber ausgeschaltet. LAN-Test mit anderem Rechner. Geht? 
4. Akku raus, Laptop am NT. Geht P. dann?

Mein Verdacht: Das NT macht bei hoher Last Schweinereien, weil es - wie üblich -  zu knapp dimensioniert ist und schlecht gegen Störaussendung abgedichtet. Hohe Last hast du jedenfalls, wenn der Akku geladen wird *und* der Laptop gleichzeitig betrieben. Bei geringerer Last (nur Akku laden bzw. nur Betrieb) *kann* es sein, dass die Störungen geringer sind und P. durchlassen. Wo die Schwelle liegt, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Mach' doch mal die obigen Versuche und poste die Ergebnismatrix hier. 

Viel Erfolg!
Christoph


----------



## fredflintstone (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich kann leider keine Lösung des bisher beschriebenen Problems anbieten, wollte aber diesen Thread nutzen, da die Überschrift direkt zutrifft (und ich auch MSI Adapter (ePower 85) habe).

Im Normalbetrieb ist meine LAN-Verbindung mit der fritzbox etabliert. Ich habe dann die IP-Adresse, die mir die fritzbox per DCHP zugewiesen hat, als feste Adresse in meiner Netzwerkverbindung eingegeben (wenn ich das nicht tue, wird sie beim Anschluss an den Adapter auf '000 heruntergezogen', weil ich dann nicht mehr am Router (fritzbox) bin; dadurch gerät mein Ethernet Controller in Fehlermodus).

Wenn ich diese LAN-Verbindung zur fritzbox trenne, um laut Herstelleranleitung an den soeben erworbenen powerline Adapter anzuschließen, erscheint unter der Adapter Konfigurationssoftware PLSetup - Main - Local Device Type zuerst 'high speed device'. Nach ca. 1-2 Sekunden verschwindet dieser Adapter wieder, und es werden keine Angezeigt. Rechts erscheint dann auch HomePlug Adapter NOT DETECTED. Über die 'add'-Funktion lassen sich auch keine hinzufügen (Passwort wird immer als ungültig bezeichnet). Das Problem habe ich mit allen vier Adaptern, also schließe ich ein Hardwaredefekt aus. Die Verbindung über LAN zur fritzbox funktioniert einwandfrei.

Mein Rechner hat, laut Gerätemanager, den Netzwerkadapter NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter.

Ich habe den Eindruck, das der Powerline Adapter anfangs mit meinem Controller kommuniziert (weil er doch kurz erkannt und angezeigt wird), danach aber nicht mehr kommunizieren kann. Woran kann das liegen? Auf welche Konfiguration der Netzwerkverbindung sollte ich achten? Ist irgend eine Einstellung meiner Netzwerkverbindung eventuell mit dem Adapter nicht kompatibel?

Ich hoffe sehr, dass mir jemand helfen kann. Die telefonische und technische online Hilfe von MSI war bisher 'nicht sehr hilfreich' (doch kein freier Berater verfügbar, nachdem man in der Warteschleife der Kostenpflichtige Telefonverbindung war, oder keine Rückmeldung online).


----------

